# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Is there a microchip implant in your future?

## Suzanimal

When I read this stuff I can't help but think about this Bill Burr bit...















> You can inject one under your skin and no one will ever notice. Using short-range radio frequency identification (RFID) signals, it can transmit your identity as you pass through a security checkpoint or walk into a football stadium. It can help you buy groceries at Wal-Mart. In a worst-case scenario  if you are kidnapped in a foreign country, for example  it could save your life.
> 
> Microchip implants like the ones pet owners use to track their dogs and cats could become commonplace in humans in the next decade. Experts are divided on whether theyre appropriate for people, but the implants could offer several advantages. For soldiers and journalists in war zones, an implant could be the difference between life and death. A tracker could also help law enforcement quickly locate a kidnapped child.
> 
> In the long run, chip implants could make it less intrusive than some emerging ID systems which rely on physical biometrics (like your fingerprints or unique eye pattern), says Alex Soojung-Kim Pang, author of the book Distraction Addiction and visiting scholar at Stanford's Universitys Peace Innovation Lab.
> 
> This should be a matter of individual choice, but fighting crime should be much easier using chips, adds sci-fi author Larry Niven, who predicted chip implants in the 70s. Niven said he supports chip implantation for security reasons, provided it is an opt-in measure.
> 
> Ramez Naam, who led the early development of Microsoft software projects and is now a popular speaker and author, said he envisions using chip implantation to help monitor the location of people with Alzheimer's disease.
> ...

----------


## tod evans

666

----------


## Ronin Truth

Maybe at gun point.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I would only microchip Suzanimal if I was worried she'd get away.

----------


## tod evans

> I would only microchip Suzanimal if I was worried she'd get away.


Oh now....That strugglin' is just an act....

----------


## Suzanimal

> I would only microchip Suzanimal if I was worried she'd get away.


Oh hell no, ain't nobody gonna microchip me like a damn dog. I'm not that kind of bitch.




> Oh now....That strugglin' is just an act....


Well it's not any fun if you ya just roll over and lay there.

----------


## Origanalist

Aint gonna happen.

----------


## presence

> 666


Binary 1010011010

----------


## phill4paul

> Maybe at gun point.


  No. If one ever puts me at gunpoint then they are an aggressor. I will not even allow myself to be put in cuffs. I know what can happen once this happens.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Why not, if theye can strap you down and take your blood, theye can strap you down and inject a chip...

Freedom.

----------


## Carlybee

> Why not, if theye can strap you down and take your blood, theye can strap you down and inject a chip...
> 
> Freedom.



And I can dig that sucker out with a long sharp instrument

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Can't wait, it is such a drag typing, and clicking the mouse. It'd be so much better just to think it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Can't wait, it is such a drag typing, and clicking the mouse. It'd be so much better just to think it.


Oh geez, my real thoughts would be all jumbled into what I'm trying to type.

And don't even think about drinking and posting, good grief this place would be a hot mess.

----------


## newbitech

Psychiatrists have been implanting things into people's brains involuntarily for a long time.

You just don't hear about it because as only God knows why, psychiatry has all the power to subvert human rights and of course due process.

They strap people down in HOSPITALS all the time and inject $#@! into them that shuts down the brain.

This $#@! is already happening on a MASSIVE scale.

----------


## Working Poor

> And I can dig that sucker out with a long sharp instrument


It will have long tentacles that stretch thur out your whole body

----------


## Origanalist

> Oh geez, my real thoughts would be all jumbled into what I'm trying to type.
> 
> And don't even think about drinking and posting, good grief this place would be a hot mess.


Too late.

----------


## Suzanimal

I always wonder who did it first - who are those unsung heroes and villains. Well folks let introduce you to Ben Slater, he implanted himself with a microchip.

from the comments:



> mad0622, Dallas, United States, 11 minutes ago
> 
> No doubt, he's the first to go when TSHTF....







> A Brisbane man is living the life of the future after having a microchip implanted under his skin so he can control electronic devices with just a wave of a hand.
> 
> Ben Slater had a radio-frequency identification microchip - which has similar measurements to a grain of rice - injected into his left hand through a syringe two weeks ago at a Melbourne tattoo parlour.
> 
> The advertising director's move comes as technology enthusiasts eagerly await the unveiling of the iPhone 6 in two days time.
> 
> Mr Slater said the procedure to implant the microchip was painful, but over quickly.
> 
> 'I just needed to be really careful when it was healing over the course of the two weeks later so that I didn't move it - otherwise it could have travelled in my hand,' he said.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

'I'm among the first Swedes with a microchip'



> Emilott Lantz, 25, from Ume in northern Sweden, got a microchip inserted into her hand last week. 
> 
> She became a guinea pig during Sime 2014 in Stockholm – a conference about digitalism, the internet, and the future. In line with the goals of the event, participants were offered to get a microchip fitted for free – an opportunity Lantz jumped at.
> 
> “I don’t feel as though this is the future – this is the present. To me, it’s weird that we haven’t seen this sooner,” she tells The Local.
> 
> There is evidence that the number of chip-wearers in Sweden is growing rapidly. 
> 
> "This has very much been an underground phenomenon up until now, but there are perhaps a 100 people with the chip in Sweden," says Hannes Sjblad from the Swedish biohackers group BioNyfiken. 
> ...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Oh that's an easy one.

*No.*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Why not, if theye can strap you down and take your blood, theye can strap you down and inject a chip...
> 
> Freedom.


Good $#@!ing luck.  They are going to need it.  I have a bayonet and I know how to use it.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> “I’m super stoked to have had this done – I can’t wait for the property agent to get back to me about letting me into the system so that I can use my chip instead of my keys to get into the office,” says Lantz.
> 
> http://www.thelocal.se/20141118/swed...chip-into-body


This reminds me of the kid who couldn't find his way home because his iphone battery died. He never learned a sense of direction. Couldn't remember how he got from point A to point B in the first place because he was trained to disengage from his natural ability to function. Seems like incompetence and laziness and just reckless consumerism is what fuels introduction of some of these applications.

Th body itself is just a bunch of "circuits" and so it is perceivable that a physical chip itself is only an introductory application. I had a transhumanism thread around here some place but seem to have neglected it. That's a billions of dollars per year industry and goes almost completely unnoticed or scrutinized in any practical way.

----------


## green73

It warms my heart a bit to know there's comedians like this out there. Bill Hicks would be pleased.

----------


## Ronin Truth

https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&...rochip+implant

----------


## Suzanimal

> https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&...rochip+implant



You didn't let me down.

I keep clicking on your searches hoping to find another one where the thread being discussed shows up in the search.

----------


## Ronin Truth

https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&...ons+microchips

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay! I'm the first result on this search.

https://www.google.com/search?source...s%20microchips

----------


## Origanalist

> Yay! I'm the first result on this search.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?source...s%20microchips


The Ron Paul sites even beat out Stormfront.  Woo hoo!

----------


## Origanalist

I guess it's racist not to want to be micro-chipped.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> You didn't let me down.
> 
> I keep clicking on your searches hoping to find another one where the thread being discussed shows up in the search.


It'll happen, it sometimes just takes Google awhile to catch up.  Maybe tomorrow.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I guess it's racist not to want to be micro-chipped.


Yes, it is bigoted to not want to get chipped, in the same way southern redneck Christians are bigoted you see.  You aren't one of those dirty Christers are you?  Well then take the chip!

----------


## Origanalist

> Yes, it is bigoted to not want to get chipped, in the same way southern redneck Christians are bigoted you see.  You aren't one of those dirty Christers are you?  Well then take the chip!


Does it count if I'm not Southern?

----------


## Origanalist

First they came for the Southern rednecks, but I wasn't Southern.....

----------


## Suzanimal

> Does it count if I'm not Southern?


Yes. You don't have to be southern to be a redneck Christian. The biggest redneck I know is from Michigan.

----------


## Origanalist

> Yes. You don't have to be southern to be a redneck Christian. The biggest redneck I know is from Michigan.


You contradicted yoursef soozy.

----------


## mrsat_98

> 666


http://www.gematrix.org/?word=A+NEAR+FIELD+CHIP

A NEAR FIELD CHIP = 666 in english gematria

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *This                   "New World Order" will impose a:* 
> 
>  *                         A World Centralised Government (UN)*
> *                         A One World Army (NATO)*
> *                         A Centralised banking system and electronic currency*
> *                       An enforced Micro-chipped population
> 
> *
> 
> ...


http://www.jacobsm.com/projfree/part_6.html

----------


## moostraks

> Good $#@!ing luck.  They are going to need it.  I have a bayonet and I know how to use it.


This visual had me rather bemused. I venture a guess most of us loud mouth folks here who would stir the pot on this issue would be the first they would want permanently silenced as opposed to bothering to track us by a chip implant. So they would likely just incentivize the hell out of having a chip and marginalize our opinions as looney tunes and wait for the generation of no to die off.

----------

